# [SOLVED] Windows 7 startup repair offline



## kevinle45

Hi eveyone, my Hp Laptop HDX X-1370 was running smoothly on a day and later on that day(few hours later), it did not work. First, the screen showed loading files(which i never seen before). Second, The screen showed my startup repair. While it was searching for the problems, Last, it said that it "Startup Repair cannot repair the computer automatically. And ive looked at the problem details:

Problem event name: StartupRepairOffline
Problem Signature 01: 6.1.7600.16385
Problem Signature 02: 6.1.7600.16385
Problem Signature 03: unknown
Problem Signature 04: -1
Problem Signature 05:AutoFailover
Problem Signature 06: 28
Problem Signature 07: Corrupt Registry

It worked fine that day, but when i turned it off and tried it again in a few hours, it just suddenly wont take me to the welcome screen. When i restart this laptop. IT JUST KEEPS SHOWING THE SAME THING everyTIME. 

Anyone Please help me. I'm a student so i need this working for school.


----------



## usasma

*Re: Windows 7 startup repair offline*

In Startup Repair please select "System Restore" and restore the system back to a couple of days before the problems started. That will fix the issues with corruption of the registry.


----------



## kevinle45

*Re: Windows 7 startup repair offline*

Hi usasma,
I already did that in the first time, but then i took me to startup repair and that was what kept staying like that ever since. I tried to put in my windows 7 upgrade disc to see if i could repair and recover, but it would not load.


----------



## usasma

*Re: Windows 7 startup repair offline*

From your description I'd suspect that you have a problem with either your hard drive, your DVD drive, or the controller for the drives on your motherboard.

Try another bootable disk to see if that will load (and that will help to rule out a bad/damaged Windows 7 installation disk).

Both of these free, bootable diagnostics will do that - and I'd suggest that you run them both:


> *H/W Diagnostics:*
> Please start by running these bootable hardware diagnostics:
> http://www.carrona.org/memdiag.html (read the details at the link)
> http://www.carrona.org/hddiag.html (read the details at the link)


----------



## kevinle45

*Re: Windows 7 startup repair offline*

Thank you usasma!!!!!!! It worked, and while some of my things were deleted, its back and working. I got everything back and my laptop is just more faster than when i used it. TY for everything!:1angel::grin::grin::grin::tongue::tongue::tongue::wink::laugh::laugh:


----------



## ilanesku

can you please tell me what you have done??
i have the same problem.. managed to load repair with win7 DVD..
but i cannot restore...


----------

